# Bessingham Manor - Norfolk - August 2012



## urbandreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

This is my first post on here and only my second Urbex so bare with me! i hope you enjoy! so far i have external pics and a few internal through windows etc but i shall be returning and taking internal photos  

Bessingham manor is set back in a large feild barely visible from the road hidden by a sea of nettles and overgrown weeds. The manor was built in late 1870's and was owned by the Spurrell family, the last of the spurrells that lived here died in 1952 the house was reowned and has been unlived in since this day. the new owner soon discovered the repairs on the building were too costly and soon enough water started leaking through the roof after many years resulting in the top floors giving way. now much of the house stands as an empty shel,l but there are parts of it still intact and it still contains so much character from all those years ago. 

on approach to the manor we had great difficulty getting through the many nettles that stood in our way...

















after walking around the outside we came across one area of the house that had completely fallen through there was an open window leading to this part there was no roof nor where there any other doors etc. 






nature had completely taken over this area. and quickly ive seen previous posts of this area from others that are fairly recent and the difference is astonishing. we entered this area and were amazed, what would of been stairs were now crumpled to the ground and overtaken by weeds and nettles






whats left of an old fireplace





there was still coal left in here




nature is reclaiming its ground




the windowsil still home to perfumes 




too many nettles to get in here needed more clothes on to explore this! shorts were a bad idea!




Finally we had one more walk round before it got too dark and got a glimpse of inside. 













this place has completely blown me away the character it still has the emotions that still run through the walls, its so sad to see it falling apart but such an amazing place to see. you can imagine how it was all those years ago. such an enchanting place. i cant wait to go back to get internal pictures. 
the photos i have dont do it justice. 
news is that its going to be demolished and then a new manor built in its place using the materials salvaged from the old manor. 
thankyou for reading this i hope youve enjoyed this as much as i did


----------



## Bones out (Aug 17, 2012)

^^^ Nice mooch there eh? ^^^^

You not fancy going inside first visit no?

Cheers


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> ^^^ Nice mooch there eh? ^^^^
> 
> You not fancy going inside first visit no?
> 
> Cheers



no im gonna go there alot earlier next time was getting too late and didnt have a torch! gives me an excuse to go back aswell


----------



## Bones out (Aug 17, 2012)

urbandreamer said:


> no im gonna go there alot earlier next time was getting too late and didnt have a torch! gives me an excuse to go back aswell



Gonna need a torch and watch those floors, no seriously watch those floors..... :arghh:

She is a beauty, I hope you find some stuff still left.....


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Gonna need a torch and watch those floors, no seriously watch those floors..... :arghh:
> 
> She is a beauty, I hope you find some stuff still left.....



i will do! thankyou  going to test every step i make! im aware its going to be damn dangerous through the damage thats already done. im looking forward to it im thinking shes got alot to offer!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 18, 2012)

nice pics dude and shame about internals but look forward to part 2 ,,,and nettles are your friends love and embrace them you will become very well acquainted with them ,,after all its only temporary pain ,,oh and nice organ sir


----------



## techmylife (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like you've found a bit of a gem, and from your initial pics, I can't wait for you to go back!:yes:


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice find there mate. Hope to see part 2 soon.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Aug 20, 2012)

So amazed that all those things are still in there! Would love to do this place as it's fairly local!


----------



## projectionman (Aug 21, 2012)

some very nice pictures there mate i wouldnt fancy tackling them nettles either ha ha


----------



## MD (Aug 21, 2012)

tis a cool place cant believe the size of the nettles


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 21, 2012)

MD said:


> tis a cool place cant believe the size of the nettles



You know what MD, Nor could I!..... It wasn't like that when I visited!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing did you have ago on that old organ


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 21, 2012)

*Like the look of this place...*


----------



## darbians (Aug 21, 2012)

I been recently.


Jet48 said:


> Thanks for sharing did you have ago on that old organ



The organ doesn't work First thing I tried!

Will be posting a report soon.

Oh yeah be really careful with the floors!!!!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks reasonable inside, even laid out ready for a brew! once you master the jungle...


----------



## Bones out (Aug 21, 2012)

Unfortunatly, like most places we 'document' theft has been rife here. ........ So much missing from my visit not two years ago.......


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 24, 2012)

I've looked at the reports before I went i was really surprised to see how much it had changed in such a short time. I be been inside since these photos was a bastard and a painful entrance to say the least but so worth it. Looked like there had been someone there recently... There's a lot been stolen since the last photos I've seen. Will be posting everything soon. I got a little way upstairs but didn't go too far the floors were horrendous! But an amazing place none the less. Will post more pictures up soon of all the internals. I think people will be shocked by the changes in there!


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 24, 2012)

MD said:


> tis a cool place cant believe the size of the nettles



You were damn brave going upstairs!! I didn't get far! Got onto the stairs and didn't fancy going further. It's gone downhill rather a lot since you went....even the ground floor isn't safe. Put my foot trough that a few times. So I knew upstairs would be a bad Idea! Gutted... Really wanted to!!


----------



## urbandreamer (Aug 24, 2012)

Nettles were 6ft easily! Took 3 days for my skin to stop burning! Bastard things well worth it though. Amazing place inside pleanty of pics to follow soon


----------



## wagg20 (Aug 24, 2012)

First visited this place a number of years ago when it was first featured on Anglia news and was lucky enough to get permission although was not allowed up on the first floor. Have been back a couple of times since and made the 1st floor but not the 2nd.
The results - http://www.norfolkinruins.co.uk/portfolio177854p1.html


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 25, 2012)

Lol, I went in winter so not sure why everyone's banging on about nettles  
I got an excellent pic of Black Shuck giving a performance on that organ somewhere


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully the people who repurpose the materials will be able to retain part of the structure as originally built. Having moved an organ before, I can vouch for why it's still there. So Heavy!!!


----------



## TouchableGnome (Oct 23, 2012)

*I actually live down the road.*

I actually live down the road from here, been meaning to go for ever :L


----------



## Riviera Heritage (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing place, thanks for showing.
It'll be interesting - but a little expensive, doing a whole conservative home & garden restoring work : ))


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

It would be interesting to know what those papers said on the chair and if they were dated. Great place by the looks of it.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 26, 2012)

MrDan said:


> It would be interesting to know what those papers said on the chair and if they were dated. Great place by the looks of it.



The newspaper inside the drawing room was 1972, but there are bits of newspapers all over the house....


----------



## MrDan (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> The newspaper inside the drawing room was 1972, but there are bits of newspapers all over the house....



Cheers Bonesout, there's something about reading old newspapers. Found some under the floorboards of my parents house dating back to the 30's when the houses were built. It's just fascinating for me


----------

